# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Travelling to Singapore, Taiwan and Tokyo... deals?

## Coolers

Which of these places has the best deals on real and legit electronics like cameras, mp3 players, etc?  I'm heading over there in a week for business, will be at the Computex show also.

----------


## GFI

I think Tokyo is really a good place for the kind of deal because it is one of the major countries that launch plenty of latest electronic products. I think you should go there.

----------


## antony

Electronics are not really cheap in Singapore and Taiwan as people expect. In Tokyo Akihabara has the electronics stores, including a large number of duty-free shops specializing in export models, and Shinjuku has the camera stores. You will find the latest gadgets easily here.

----------


## Spasibo

Yourlink exchangeis very good.Thank you!

----------


## SN2015

When you are in Taiwan, you should visit the Guanghua PC market.
mumbai to matheran train

----------


## Coolers

Which of these places has the best deals on real and legit electronics like cameras, mp3 players, etc?  I'm heading over there in a week for business, will be at the Computex show also.

----------


## GFI

I think Tokyo is really a good place for the kind of deal because it is one of the major countries that launch plenty of latest electronic products. I think you should go there.

----------


## antony

Electronics are not really cheap in Singapore and Taiwan as people expect. In Tokyo Akihabara has the electronics stores, including a large number of duty-free shops specializing in export models, and Shinjuku has the camera stores. You will find the latest gadgets easily here.

----------


## Spasibo

Yourlink exchangeis very good.Thank you!

----------


## SN2015

When you are in Taiwan, you should visit the Guanghua PC market.
mumbai to matheran train

----------

